# Fly tyers



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone here tie flies? How long did it take to get used to it? I can tie a good wooly bugger, but the small flies are a lot harder. Any tips?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I tie flies. with the smaller flies, a smaller diameter / size thread is needed. Fewer wraps placed in more precise places. What flies are you looking to tie? whats giving you the most trouble? Just remember your portions on the fly. If you find yourself not giving enough room for the head / whip finish, place a small rubber band behind the eye of the hook, tie up to that, then remove the rubber band and whip finish. give me a list of flies you are trying to tie, and the problems you are having, hopefully I can walk you through it.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Gold ribbed hares ear nymph is giving me some issues. I'm just starting. Bought a kit that has most of the supplies. I'm having some issues tying and getting the "legs" to look right.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

AHHHH the dreaded legs! Are you using the same pheasant tail fibers from the tail for the shell back? I make the legs by cutting more of the guard hairs off the hares mask. the longer hair should be about 65% for the legs and 35% of the under fur for holding it together like dubbing. lightly wrap the thread with the mix so you dont flatten all of the longer guard hair. wrap the hook shank with just enough turns to cover that small area, and tight enough that you can pick some of the guard hair to create the legs (to be picked out after the fly is finished). after you whip finish the fly, take a needle (usually used to add head cement) and scratch / pick the sides of the fly to pull out the longer hairs to creat the legs. or you can use a piece of velcro.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm having trouble getting the guard hares on the string properly. Should it be ok if I put them on the loop like dubbing and picked them out?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

dubbing loop is good too. have you tried waxing the thread first? or lick your finger before grabbing the mix? If you can, use a thread dubbing loop, then you dont have to tie anything extra bulky in the fly. and the thread is already on the hook .. . . . .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is good stuff guys, keep it comming. I love fly fishing and when I tried to get into making my own flies the wife said I had more than enough outdoors hobbies so I buy dozens of flies a year and that makes her fuss too....lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

if I did that I'd have a vintage (something in the past) marriage........... :fryingpan:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

HA HAHA HAHA HA Swift, what do you fish for / what flies do you use most? Ive got some that I put together that I might be able to send a few your way. Some arnt pretty, but they sure get the job done!

and no, I wont send you any green weenie flies. . . . NAH! youll have to get them on your own. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just seen this thread. I tie flies also. I think we should post some pics??? LOL

I will try and get some pics up today of some of the flies my son and I use when we go backpacking on the strems around here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here are a few flies that I tied and use on the streams here. The small ugly orange fly (size 18-22)is about the easiest one to tie and has caught more trout than any other fly I have used including store bought ones.I read about it over 30 yrs ago in a fly tying magazine. I recently started tying the foam hoppers and they are just fun to tie and the larger brown trout seem to love them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just for fun SG .


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow this took off when I wasn't looking. Got my issues ironed out on the gold ribbed hares ear. Added a gold bead head and the trout loved them today. Great feeling hitting my daily limit on something I made myself.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

DesertGhost said:


> HA HAHA HAHA HA Swift, what do you fish for / what flies do you use most? Ive got some that I put together that I might be able to send a few your way. Some arnt pretty, but they sure get the job done!
> 
> and no, I wont send you any green weenie flies. . . . NAH! youll have to get them on your own. ha ha ha ha ha


LOL......I love the browns but will chase just about any trout here. A lot of rainbows, cuts and we have some great greenback streams in the high country. Some brookies in small streams. This time of year I use a lot of copper johns and some mosquitoes. In about a month mayflies, stoneflies and mosquitoes. Summer months while chasing the browns I use a lot of BWOs (blue wing olives).









a small mess of cuts from a mountain stream.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

PW, great looking flies, the hoppers look very good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a nice bunch of trout there !

Do you guys use 2-3 wt for streams or heavier?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I dont consider my fly tying very good myself but the flies seem to work, LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A long time friend and fishing partner started a custom fishing rod making business and made me a 9' fly rod. It's a Pacific Bay blank and customer line guides. I've fly fished for years and thought I was pretty good, but when he gave me this new rod it was like day and night difference. My distances increased by 30% and accuracy is unbelievable and it's almost effortless. Since that rod I've had him make me a 6' fly, two spinner, and a bait casting rod.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The best thing I did was take a class on fly tying. It helped a great deal. Then I bought a video and a book on tying the type of flies I wanted to make. I fish for saltwater flats fish and panfish so I don't do trout or salmon flies. Learn to tie what you will be using. JMHO


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I am not much of a distance caster . I mostly fly fish the streams and use the lighter stuff, even though I have caught a few browns 20+ inches.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Thats a nice bunch of trout there !
> 
> Do you guys use 2-3 wt for streams or heavier?


When chasing the browns on the Arkansas and Gunnison Rivers, I use my 9' rod and 8-9 line. Rainbows same rod 6-7 line. The real fun is the 6' rod with 1 weight line for the brookies and cuts.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Well, I am not much of a distance caster . I mostly fly fish the streams and use the lighter stuff, even though I have caught a few browns 20+ inches.


I was OK on distance before, but after I got that custom rod distances are accurately out to 50 and 60 feet is no effort.

I'm trying to find a picture of a 27" rainbow I caught two years ago, that was after my buddy hook a fish we never did see the fish but the # 14 hook straighten out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Most of the trout in the streams are small. 12-14 inches is usually the big ones, but if you backpack down some certain canyons and willing to get a little wet you can find some real nice browns, I always return the big ones and only keep and eat small ones while camping. I can only dream of one 27" and to straighten a hook, that would be JAWS, LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The 27" bow went back in and I agree most fish here are also in the 12 to 14 inch size.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I use 5 wt here


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, next time I tie some flies, I will try an remember to tie you some. Now read closely, I said I would try to remember, LOL


----------

